# Cleaning Up Record Vice ?



## Fish Box (8 Jun 2016)

Hi,

Newbie here, I looked for a newbie introduction forum to say hello but could not find one so hello to all from here.

I have acquired an oldish Record No. 23 vice that is in good condition apart from paintwork and a bit of rust. The jaws are good, the bar is straight, the action is smooth and the quick release mechanism works OK. Is it worth spending the time cleaning it up or should I just get on with it and use it as it is? I like to keep my limited range of tools clean and tidy and I am tempted to try to clean/renovate the vice but I am not sure how to go about it or if it is worthwhile.







Thx
Fishy


----------



## novocaine (8 Jun 2016)

yes it's worth it, thats a lovely old vice that will last forever. 
a strip and grease will see the quick release work better (the spring can wear, short of a new spring there isn't much you can do).

a rub back with a wire wheel and a coat of hammerite straight to metal on the non moving parts will serve you well but isn't really needed if it's living in a workshop. 

I have a no. 23, it was my grandfathers, and his fathers before him, it's older than salt and still going strong, only thing I will replace it with is my dads no.4, but thats for sentimental reasons.


----------



## Fish Box (8 Jun 2016)

Thx for your reply. 

I will probably give it a bit of a tidy up. It's a fine old chunk of English steel and deserves a bit of care and attention.


----------



## AndyT (8 Jun 2016)

Not sure if it helps, but I think a wipe over with an oily rag is all that vice needs for appearance. Obviously some lubrication on the moving parts as well - oil is ok but I prefer a ptfe based liquid or spray so you get a dry, slippery surface that filings won't stick to.


----------



## bugbear (8 Jun 2016)

Fish Box":bal4pzw9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Newbie here, I looked for a newbie introduction forum to say hello but could not find one so hello to all from here.
> 
> ...



By far the most vulnerable part of that splendid vise (Record #23 is a bit of a classic) is the quick release mechanism.

If the half nut doesn't engage properly with the main screw, it may slip and/or wear too fast.

So - once and once only - I would take the vise apart (taking notes and/or digital photos as you go) , clean out the muck, swarf, string, straw, sawdust and congealed grease, and re-assemble with a careful greasing.

That should provide maximum usage and life (on a vise of that quality, probably 50-70 years!!)

If the jaws are OK-ish, don't bother trying to remove, clean, and replace. IME, this is difficult, and as likely to damage the jaws (or your tools) as improve them.

BugBear


----------



## bugbear (8 Jun 2016)

Thread on restoring a Record #23!!!

http://garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=150676

BugBear


----------



## AndyT (8 Jun 2016)

bugbear":3e3p2xt8 said:


> Thread on restoring a Record #23!!!
> 
> http://garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=150676
> 
> BugBear



My eyes hurt after looking at that! I know it's all a matter of taste, and an owner can do what he wants to an old vice, but I don't see the point of making something old look like it's fresh off the boat from China.


----------



## bugbear (8 Jun 2016)

AndyT":1avqoh84 said:


> bugbear":1avqoh84 said:
> 
> 
> > Thread on restoring a Record #23!!!
> ...



The restoration aspects were good, the renovation ... less good.

But it's a very complete illustration of the _process_, which I though the OP might find informative.

BugBear


----------



## Cheshirechappie (8 Jun 2016)

As a user of many vices, some in environments that were not very clean or gentle on tools, I can categorically state that Record vices are as tough as old boots. If it opens full width and closes again fairly freely and reliably, I'd just brush the dust off and bolt it to the bench. Don't fiddle with it unless it clearly has a problem.

(I did once see someone - not me - snap the opening jaw of a 6" Record vice. However, he did have eight feet of scaffolding tube on a 1" Whitworth single-ender spanner, he weighed 16 stone, and he did have to grunt a bit.....)


----------



## dickm (8 Jun 2016)

I'm no gorilla, but did manage to snap a Record 4 when trying to press the bushing into the steering idler on a Volvo 120.  Without, if I recall, the aid of a scaffold pole. But I was younger then!


----------



## Stanleymonkey (8 Jun 2016)

Looks like a great vice - good luck with the restore


----------



## Hitch (17 Jun 2016)

I normally wire brush (in an angle grinder) any rust and paint off, then use a liberal amount Iron paste rubbed in. Makes them look nice, but also functional.


----------



## Fish Box (17 Jun 2016)

Thank you for all your replies.

I checked out the restoration by the person on the garage journal forum. Personally, I preferred the look of the vice just after they had cleaned it up before painting it, however, each to their own taste. I do not think that they used the original record vice "blue" coulour also known as roundel blue or record vice blue in their restore. If I was to contemplate a repaint I think I would go for the original roundel blue in a flat colour rather than a high gloss "Chinese Blue". I think cleaned up but unpainted is the way I will go.

On to the subject of dismantling the vice, would anyone know if there are any special tols required to drift out pins or anything like that or is it just a simple unscrew and unbolt everything?

Thx
Fishy


----------



## MCB (27 Jun 2016)

Fish Box":35a6ke8t said:


> On to the subject of dismantling the vice, would anyone know if there are any special tols required to drift out pins or anything like that or is it just a simple unscrew and unbolt everything?
> 
> Thx
> Fishy



I wrote to Irwin Record ([email protected]) and they kindly sent me a pdf of the original Repair and Maintenance Instructions.

If you send me your email address off list, I'll sent it to you.

I dismantled a Record No. 55 Vice (which was VERY rusty), removed rust, painted it, replaced wooden jaws (held on my countersunk socket screws and it's now usable and looks good. It was useful to have the right taps to clear paint out of the holes after spraying.

With best wishes. 

MC Black


----------



## technium (27 Jun 2016)

I have a couple of solid metal Record vice in my shed which I am hoping to clean up and use in my new workshop. I will find out what versions they are and then ask on here about restoration when the time comes. Definately prefer the clean look rather than the shiny painted version.


----------



## Rhyolith (27 Jun 2016)

I find white spirt and a nylon brush is a great way of removing grease and dirt... makes a mess though.


----------



## Fish Box (29 Jun 2016)

MCB":q86rztwm said:


> I wrote to Irwin Record ([email protected]) and they kindly sent me a pdf of the original Repair and Maintenance Instructions.
> 
> If you send me your email address off list, I'll sent it to you.
> 
> ...




Thx for your kind offer, I have sent you a message.

Rgds
Fishy


----------



## Robbo3 (30 Jun 2016)

I've always used a parts cleaning tank for mucky, greasy jobs like this.
Uses a gallon of paraffin (2 is probably better) which must be 10 years old now, gets into all the nooks & crannies & deposits all the muck in the bottom. Other liquids can be used.
Just have to be careful with something as heavy as a vice as the tank & pump are only sheet metal & plastic.


----------

